# ماكينة cnc من المتلاشيات وبأقل ثمن يمكنك صنعها بسهولة



## ninja0731 (19 مايو 2014)

ماكينة CNC من المتلاشيات وبأقل ثمن
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXDm5RJTqRo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmr4_k60A2c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5FBKLSryGU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXVwdZH5PSI[/URLhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXVwdZH5PSIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXVwdZH5PSI​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXVwdZH5PSI


----------



## lathing 2010 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

I hope to help 
Do I create an a factory to manufacture motorcycle 
I need a lot of automatic machinery 
For laser welding 
The formation of pipes 
Nickel chrome plating 

Thank you


----------



## عبدالله عبيد 2014 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

الروابط معطلة


----------



## م/ أمير (9 مارس 2015)

*نعلمك بمنزلك اوتوكاد وسوليدوركس (**2D& 3D**)+ تحريك المجسمات والآلات (**Animation**)** دروس وكورسات**+

*​*1**) قسم خاص لعمل الرسومات والتصميمات الهندسية المجسمة والمسطحة (**2D & 3D**) التصميمات المعمارية,الميكانيكية, **الصناعية, الاسطمبات, التركيبات الميكانيكية وتصميم الشعارات وغيرها ولمشاريع التخرج والدعاية والاعلان وغيرها.*

*2 **)**نقوم لك بعمل التصميمات حسب الأحمال المؤثرة **+** تحديد الخامات المناسبة لذلك **+** نقوم بحساب اقصى حمل يستطيع تحمله **التصميم**.*

*3**) مع إظهار المجسمات بالخامات المناسبة بالاضافة الى إظهار **بُعد** إ**ضافى آخر للرؤية (الرؤية بابعادهاالحقيقية ومظهرها **الحقيقى).*

*4**) + تحريك الاشياء والمجسمات والآلات (**Animation**) لعمل محاكاه لدراسة السلوك الحقيقى لحركة اللآلات وغيرها** لضمان **الجودة وتوفيرالوقت والمال ومنعاًً للمجازفة أو الخوض فى التجارب الفاشلة ولعمل الفيديوهات والعروض المبهرة.*

*5**) كذلك عمل حسابات هندسية (لأشكال ومجسمات معقدة أو منتجات أو اِسطمبات أىّ ً كان شكلها!) مثل حساب المساحات **والحجوم والوزن و تحديد مركز الثقل للأجسام وغيرها ايضاً!*

*يجب ان يكون التعامل فقط من خلال الاتصال بالموبايل وليس عن طريق الانترنت*
* 
م**/ **أمير*
*01226743390*


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (15 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------

